# Strange New Problem with Fox Season Passes



## Jared Jones (Mar 18, 2003)

This one has really driven me crazy as it seems to make almost no sense. I have a Series 1 DirecTV receiver with TIVO. I've got a setup where I receive Fox east and west coast feeds on channels 388 and 389 respectively. In addition, I also receive the local New York Fox channel on channel 5 (identical to 388). I noticed that none of last Sunday's new programming (Family Guy, Simpsons, etc.) had been recorded and no reason was given. Then I noticed that 24 wasn't showing up in the ToDo list for next week even though it was clearly a new episode. My season passes had been set up to record off of Fox East (channel 388). Since the new year began, it seems that anything set to record from that channel on a season pass simply doesn't record. I deleted the season passes and set them up to record from channel 5 and they all work fine now. Programs set to record off of the west coast feed (channel 389) also weren't affected. So the question is what got changed and why?

Jared


----------



## JackS (Jun 16, 2005)

Last month my HDVR2 had a similar situation with CBS. Season passes
were set to record 'first run only' on ch381 (CBSw). First run programs
did not appear in the ToDo list. The solution I used was to delete the old
season pass and create a new one on ch2 (CBS). PITA, but I caught it
in time, and did not miss any new episodes. Perhaps this was due to a fault
in the guide data?


----------



## Jared Jones (Mar 18, 2003)

Was your Channel 2 the same station as CBS West (channel 381)?


----------



## JackS (Jun 16, 2005)

Yes. Channels 381 & 2 are both CBS. Living in the Los Angeles area, ch2 is
my local CBS feed. I think ch381 is for use if you need a local CBS in a remote
area where there is no OTA signal for CBS.


----------



## Jared Jones (Mar 18, 2003)

I think we've found the problem then. When the east or west coast feeds of FOX coincide with your local FOX affiliate, any season passes assigned to the corresponding network feed will be ignored. I suspect any season pass you assigned to the *east* coast feed of FOX would work just fine. This may also be true of other network feeds - FOX happened to be the only one that I had season passes set up that way for. Not sure I understand WHY this is happening or what made it start in 2010, but it's good to know there's a workaround.


----------



## charlienewton (Jan 13, 2007)

I am also in LA (and also on series 1 Directivo) but I only get Fox from the local affiliate, Fox 11. For some reason, I have never set up those "East Coast"/"West Coast" Feed channels. They never seem to be available to me and I just assumed I wasn't paying for them.

Anyway, I was dismayed to discover that 24 did not tape tonight. The To Do list says the episode "was removed from the Program Guide." Well, I don't know what that means, but I know the episode aired somewhere tonight and I don't get to watch it. Now I have to wait until tomorrow and watch in online

.

Sux.


----------



## Imageek2 (Aug 12, 2002)

charlienewton said:


> I am also in LA (and also on series 1 Directivo) but I only get Fox from the local affiliate, Fox 11. For some reason, I have never set up those "East Coast"/"West Coast" Feed channels. They never seem to be available to me and I just assumed I wasn't paying for them.
> 
> Anyway, I was dismayed to discover that 24 did not tape tonight. The To Do list says the episode "was removed from the Program Guide." Well, I don't know what that means, but I know the episode aired somewhere tonight and I don't get to watch it. Now I have to wait until tomorrow and watch in online
> 
> ...


DirecTV has switched the station identifier AGAIN!!!  This is the third time I have had to redo my season passes. The reason you missed "24" is because the season pass was set for channel "LA11". Now the channel is called "11 LA11" and the first one is missing, so your Tivo won't find it! The same thing has now happened with Channel LA2 = 2 LA2.

The bottom line is if you are getting Los Angeles stations you need to check your season passes! :down::down::down:


----------



## MJHoltorf (Dec 23, 2001)

My wife was about to string me up when she realized that American Idol was not recording 20 minutes into the show. I was saved when the tuner was found to be already on 11 and I was able to hit record. It is ridiculous how may times DirecTV has done this in the last 2 years. I have to do this with every season pass, every year. WTF?


----------



## MdniteCreepr (Dec 27, 2006)

This is so frustrating!! We also have a series 1 SATT60 (105 hrs) and I spent almost an hour resetting our season passes on Sunday for the local Fox & CBS channels here in LA. Just went to go watch NCIS only 15 minutes after it should have been over, and it didn't record. That's when I found this thread. Guess we really have to pay attention to the channel identifiers. Too bad DirecTV can't send us a message when they do this.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

maybe just set up a manual repeat recording until they square it away...


----------



## graniteRich (Jan 28, 2002)

I am in orange county, missed 24 on 11, and shows on channel 2 (big bang, how i met your mother). This has been a pain in the ass. 10 years never missing a show, now this! I had just redone all of these. Guess I'll try agin, ch 2 and ch 11 in LA correct?


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

sender_name said:


> maybe just set up a manual repeat recording until they square it away...


Go for wishlists.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Yep - had the same issue with all of my CBS and FOX season passes. 2nd time in about 2-3 months. The solution is easy (just set up new SPs), but the fact that this is still a problem is annoying beyond belief.


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

Speaking of FoxE and FoxW. I don't have any guide data after 6pm on Tuesday the 16th. My local Fox has guide data. But neither distant local.

Is anyone else having a similar problem?


----------



## graniteRich (Jan 28, 2002)

so i removed all CBS(2) fox(11) season pass, entered them all backk on a series one hughes box, took awhile, look today, same issue, no longer in the guide! I am getting pissed, nine years without an error, now it is a royal pain to use it!


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

Well I have guide data now. But I had to rebuild all of my Fox Season passes. History Channel too.


----------

